# Rondo Music Fans



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

I know there are a lot of folks in here who have picked up Agiles, SXs, and Douglas' from Rondo Music (http://www.rondomusic.com/).

Which Rondo makes and models do you own? When did you pick them up? How do you like your purchases? What do you plan on getting next?

To get things started off, I picked up an Agile AL-3000 cherry sunburst about 3 months ago. I think the guitar is a great value and I play it constantly - it is now my go-to guitar over my Godin SD. I hvae my eye on some of the SX strats (especially the SX SST LTD2: http://www.rondomusic.com/sstltd2.html) and some of the $100 teles. I have become a pretty big Agile fan now and spend a lot of time over at the http://agileguitarforum.com/

Look forward to your posts!


----------



## AgileLP (Feb 28, 2008)

I have three guitars from Rondo. 

I have an SX GG4 in wine red which is similar in look to a BC Rich Mockingbird. I have a Douglas Shadow in CSB http://www.rondomusic.com/product951.html and my main guitar, an AL2000 in Tiger Eye http://www.rondomusic.com/al2000te.htmlthat I've put an EMG 81/85 set in.

I love the Rondo products. For the price you can't beat them. The AL2000 is as good or better than any EPI's I've played, for 1/3 the price. The Douglas is so/so, but it was only $109. The SX GG4 is also a decent guitar, again for only $119.

For us hobby guys, they're great. I can actually convince the wife to let me spend $150 once in a while. At the those prices I can afford a bunch of cool guitars which are playable enough for what I do, and it gives me a lot of variety.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Once in a while a double cut Les Paul style turns up. Very tempting. Not the Special with P90s, but the the one with a carved top and Humbuckers.


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Actually, on my list for a future guitar. Was very tempted to bid on the white 2300 jr that came up. Was looking for a basic LP style that didn't break the bank, and had good ratings to it can hang with my Select Swede. 

The thing of course is it's shipped from the US, and that can really add to the cost. Is there a Canadian dealer?


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Which Rondo makes and models do you own? When did you pick them up? How do you like your purchases? What do you plan on getting next?


Two years ago I bought an SX jazz bass followed by a Douglas 6 string fretless a year later. My most recent purchase was an SX STL50 which replaced my Godin LG Signature. I think they're great intruments in general with the value really coming in to play if you can do the setups and mods yourself. 

My next purchase might be another STL50 in ash which was my first choice originally. Rondo has been out of stock but apparently will have them in the fall. However, I'm really enjoying the one I have now. It took me a while to set it up the way I like it, more so then the basses. It will be hard to part with it if and when the ash models arrive.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I have an lp-2000, bought it in....2001 I think. I like it fine, it's stock. I don't plan on buying any more right now, because I don't plan on buying any more guitars period..


----------



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

shiva said:


> Is there a Canadian dealer?


Nope, Rondo is the only dealer in NA for Agiles. I think you can find SXs and Douglas' at other dealers though. I had my Al-3000 shipped to my old place in Ottawa and shipping wasn't bad, but I guess it would be pricy to have it shipped to the west coast (I just moved to Vancouver myself).


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Nope, Rondo is the only dealer in NA for Agiles. I think you can find SXs and Douglas' at other dealers though. I had my Al-3000 shipped to my old place in Ottawa and shipping wasn't bad, but I guess it would be pricy to have it shipped to the west coast (I just moved to Vancouver myself).


Thanks, it's VERY pricey, double of what I paid for my hag, which is 10 pounds. It's UPS, and have been warned not to use them, as some people are saying their custom charges are outrageous, 50 dollars on some bills. Rather excessive, UPPS is 5.

If this is true, then shipping charges etc is almost the same price as the guitar. There's a huge thread on UPS/Canada on ebay forums about it. Enough to make me think twice at least. Won't order from them for anything, as the shipping is higher than a lot of their smaller products, like the wood guitar rack!

I'm sorry I didn't grab that agile from a private sell now. Oh well, maybe another day.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

You bet I'm a fan!

Got this about 2 years ago, so fill a specific niche - 12 string electric. Shipped and all, it came to something like $340. BEEEEEYOOOOTIFULL flamey wood, both neck and body. Picked it up recently, with a fair amount of dust on it and not been played in ~6 months and it was really close to right in tune. Pots (tone and vol) have very good usable range and no scratchiness. Pickups are a little too hot but turned down about 1/4, work dead on for their intended use - good sound from neck, inbetween, and bridge.

Negatives - the gold finish is very thin and tarnishing off fast. Would definitely spend $ on upgraded pups and electronics at some future time. Poly finish is pretty thick (on the plus side, this guitar will look the same in 50 years). Neck joint is near headstock, it's strong but some will prefer a one-piece neck.

Those negatives are all very mild. Excellent value for money.

PS Down, boys, my daughter's 14


----------



## AgileLP (Feb 28, 2008)

Shipping to Winnipeg is about $40. It comes Fedex, and includes all customs fees.


----------



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

Keto - that is a sweet looking guitar! And no worries, I wasn't planning on making any creepy comments about your daughter :food-smiley-004:.

AgileLP- the $40 seems pretty reasonable for the trip to the 'Peg, given the fact that the guitars are inexpensive to begin with.

SX is introducing a new thinline tele model that I am really digging. Rondo is supposed to have this in in late summer or fall but you can get a similar version at guitar fetish for about ~$175US.


Here is a pic:


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

*Opinions please!*

I'm close to pulling the trigger / hitting the send button on a Rondo purchase just as soon as I sell one of my other guitars. I'm looking at the Agile Dauntless EMG Amber Flame but I have no experience with EMG pickups. These appear to be passive pickups from what I can gather. I really love the "thick crunch" of a good humbucker. Can I expect that from these EMG's? Those in the know please share your knowledge and/or experiences.

Regards,


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Ennhh, the EMH HZ pickups are not supposed to be worth their weight in excrement.

Too bad they don't have the Amber Flame with the standard pickups. They might not be the equivalent of an expensive set of handwound PAFs but at least they have more admirers than the HZs.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

So..........then the Agile AL-2000 with wax potted ceramic humbuckers would be a wiser choice? Less expensive (don't like to use the term "cheaper") as well. Any other opinions out there?
Thanks kicker.


----------



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

WannabeGood said:


> So..........then the Agile AL-2000 with wax potted ceramic humbuckers would be a wiser choice? Less expensive (don't like to use the term "cheaper") as well. Any other opinions out there?
> Thanks kicker.


Check out the specs on the different AL models: http://www.rondomusic.com/alspec.html


Note that the woods, hardware and binding differ quite a bit between models. I have a 3000 and everything about it is awesome in terms of build quality. The pickups are decent, but they are likely the cheapest component of these guitars. The passive EMGs here are likely worst than the buckers I would suspect.

If you have a few extra bucks, invest in a 3000. If you're on a budget, I think you will be happy with either the dauntless or the 2000. 

Search the forums over at agileguitarforum.com for reviews or check out harmony central.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I bought one of their basses about 1.5 years ago. Its an SPJ-62 - the Precision bass with a Jazz pickup. The first one I got had a big crack right at the back of the headstock. Kurt was very cool about the whole thing - had me ship it back to him and he shipped me a replacement.

Unlike others on this forum, I'm not really blown away by the quality of the guitar. To me, its just okay - I can easily feel the difference when I play an Fender MIM or whatever bass. However, you have to bear in mind the difference in cost. I think my guitar ended up costing around $200. You're certainly not going to get an MIM Fender for that kind of cash. As long as you know what you're getting up front (ie dont expect a $1000 guitar for $200) then you'll be happy.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i have the valkyrie double neck...and i love that guitar!!

love the tone, the sustain i can get...i love that guitar


----------



## blink (Jul 29, 2008)

I am definitely a Rondo fan. I wanted an LP style guitar and did a lot of searching and researching, trying and testing. I had almost settled on an Epi and was reading reviews on them and kept hearing about these Agiles. Once I started searching for info on Agiles I kept hearing the same theme in the reviews, that the value outweighs the price of the guitar.

I don't usually buy guitars online, I like to try them out, but I decided to pull the trigger on an Al-3100 black slim profile and I'm sure glad I did now. Once I set it up the way I wanted it it totally blew away any of the Epi Elitist I tried and even some of the Gibby LP's I played (not all of them of course).










I've since swapped out some of the cosmetics, trying to get a more vintage look, Still waiting for the cream speed knobs and switch ring:











I'm hinting at the wife that a nice Christmas present might be an Agile As-820 lofu


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I bought an SX fretless jazz bass about a year and a half ago. I'm waiting on delivery of my SX SJM-62 tomorrow! I've been mighty tempted by the LP style guitars but I already have a '74 custom and an Epi Ultra so I'm covered for LPs (for now!... that white one is really calling to me!)
Rondo's follow up and service is among the best you'll find online.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

That is sweet. I'm thinking of getting my ten year old son one of these 
SX SST57 short scale strats.
http://www.rondomusic.com/sst5734.html


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


>


That headstock looks familiar.....


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, it looks like what Washburn uses for their X series.

I'm kidding, I know you meant your own line. Just goes to show how everything derives from something else.

I like that look, myself.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I 'borrowed' it from Washburn, but they started with a big 70's fender headstock and I used the new smaller one. Just one slip of the router and there it was....


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Regardless of who was first, I like that headstock shape more than I like the classic Strat and Tele headstocks. There's some pretty bizarre 'stocks out there, though... ever seen the Tyler ones? Whoa.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

I just got a deal for a squier affinity strat, 80$, should I go for it over the SX....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Rocco said:


> I just got a deal for a squier affinity strat, 80$, should I go for it over the SX....


Yes.

No tax, no shipping I assume?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I just got delivery (ordered day before yesterday!) of my SJM 62 stop tail. 

http://www.rondomusic.com/sjm62stop.html

First impressions....
I'm stunned at what they put out for only $130! This thing is awesome! I'd put it up against just about any of the big companies' lower end lines like squiers and epis. Factor in the price and fast, no hassle shipping and it's hardly a contest! 
The finish is beautiful. The neck has that vintage aged look and baseball bat thickness and feel. The fretwork is excellent, no sharp edges. The frets aren't polished but for $130 I wouldn't even consider complaining. Hell, I've played Fenders and Gibsons that weren't!
It has a nice roll off on both Vol and Tone and it sounds pretty good through my Micro BRs effects and on my little Roland mini-cube. I didn't have time to put it through a "real" amp yet. That said, there's a little hum from the P90s (expected but nothing annoying). I'll steer anyone who's looking for an entry level instrument towards Rondo's SX or Agile line anyday! Best deal going. 
If I see another colour I like I may even have to get another one at that price!


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

No tax and no shipping, local guy. I probably can get it for cheaper, we'll see.


----------



## DocMarkA (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi All!

I've picked up 5 guitars from Rondo.... so far<G>.

The one I play the most is an Agile 3100, with the wide neck. It is simply sensational!! The other four are SX's.... Two acoustics and two electrics.
The first acoustic I bought was the Maccaferri style acoustic jazz model, the DJG-1. Rosewood back and sides, cedar top, mustache bridge... just a beauty!
Amazingly loud for the size of the soundhole, and the case is gorgeous(and heavy... cost 100 bucks to ship a 200 dollar guitar) The other acoustic is a cheap 12 string... all Nato... not the greatest sounding box I've played, but I installed a condenser/piezo pickup system with a built in tuner and an XLR out, and it sounds surprisingly good through the mixer.

The electrics are both very impressive. My first SX electric is a PRS copy, I forget the model number, but I think it's a KY-1, or something like that. It has the "birds in flight" inlays in Mother of Pearl, a mahogany body with a beautiful 
flame maple top, plays like a dream. The pickups are quite punchy. The other one I just bought last week. The model number is SJM, and it's a really nasty little rocker. There are multiple versions...the one I bought has a solid alder body with a maple neck and rosewood fingerboard, two humbuckers, and a hardtail. I've only played it for a few hours, but I'm serously impressed with the quality and the sound. I paid 189 for the PRS copy, and 139 for the SJM, and I cannot for the life of me figure out how these guitars can even be made this inexpensively, considering the quality, let alone be marketed at this ridiculous price point.

Sorry to be this verbose, but I am a Rondoholic... I admit it freely<G>.

Keep those fingers moving.

Mark


----------

